# Butch Jones-Don't believe everything you read or hear



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 5, 2016)

Found this quote to be very touching


"I got home one night," Jones said, "I'm down and I walk in and she goes, 'Look at me. God wouldn't have led us here if we weren't supposed to be here. This is all part of the journey.' I think that's part of that strength, that feeding off of each other."

http://www.knoxnews.com/sports/vols...db8-e053-0100007ff8f0-371122011.html?d=mobile


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 5, 2016)

Especially if it comes out of Knoxville.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 5, 2016)

Butch Jones sux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Especially if it comes out of Knoxville.





fish hawk said:


> Butch Jones sux



You guys should be nicer... Emu doesn't like all of this Vol smack talk..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 5, 2016)

Congrats to Butch for helping UT turn the corner. While they aren't there yet, he may very well take UT to the playoffs. 


Good luck to the Vols in the upcoming season


----------



## Old Winchesters (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep, good luck to the Vols next season......... and all the females that attend UT.


----------



## riprap (Mar 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You guys should be nicer... Emu doesn't like all of this Vol smack talk..



You should be honored, you got called one of his cute nicknames.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2016)

riprap said:


> You should be honored, you got called one of his cute nicknames.



And I didn't make fun of Harvick...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 6, 2016)

what a joke


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2016)

Butch may be totally innocent in this deal. I just don't think we will ever hear any truth out off Knoxville.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 7, 2016)

For my UT friends' sake I hope none of it is true.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Butch may be totally innocent in this deal. I just don't think we will ever hear any truth out off Knoxville.



or their fans.  they live in denial; like semenoles.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> For my UT friends' sake I hope none of it is true.



If it is true, I hope Knoxville burns to the ground!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> If it is true, I hope Knoxville burns to the ground!



If it is not true will a little scorching around the edges be okay?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If it is not true will a little scorching around the edges be okay?



As long as the bottom of the pan is burnt.. That way it makes it a little harder to get them off the pan..


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> As long as the bottom of the pan is burnt.. That way it makes it a little harder to get them off the pan..


----------



## elfiii (Mar 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> As long as the bottom of the pan is burnt.. That way it makes it a little harder to get them off the pan..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2016)

Paymaster said:


>





elfiii said:


>



And everyday that passes, the pan just stays warm..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Found this quote to be very touching
> 
> 
> "I got home one night," Jones said, "I'm down and I walk in and she goes, 'Look at me. God wouldn't have led us here if we weren't supposed to be here. This is all part of the journey.' I think that's part of that strength, that feeding off of each other."
> ...



God wouldn't send anyone to Knoxville.. That place is worse than Hades and if God sent Butch to Knoxville, it was for a punishment!

You sure have been quiet this offseason...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2017)

god hates vol fans too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> God wouldn't send anyone to Knoxville.. That place is worse than Hades and if God sent Butch to Knoxville, it was for a punishment!
> 
> You sure have been quiet this offseason...


And such a punishment it was that he ran off to Bama to get comfort.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 27, 2019)

Butch is so dadgum excited to be a short throw from Saban he can hardly contain himself on the sidelines.
That is one sad little man!!


----------

